# AKFF Wiki is now live



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good on ya Ken and Leigh for making this happen. I reckon it looks fantastic, and will be a great resource for all of us here as well as new members. Also, thanks for making me and Gatesy famous on the Snapper page!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken and Leigh , you 2 fellas are champions, the speed and effort with which you got this up absolutely amazes me, thanks again guys , you have made a great forum even better


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice work guys.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Ken and Leigh...this is absolutely fantastic! Well done to you both. This is going to be fun. 

John


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking good :shock:

I noticed I can edit the personalities pages to give "my description" of that member :twisted: :lol: :twisted: oooh this could be fun


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Funda said:


> Looking good :shock:
> 
> I noticed I can edit the personalities pages to give "my description" of that member :twisted: :lol: :twisted: oooh this could be fun


Just don't forget that we can do the same to you  :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Top effort guys, this is a really good start. I'll begin contributing when I get a bit more time (eta: end of March) but right now I'm working 2 jobs and spending most of my spare time working on my side project and don't have any time to spare.

When I head off on my expedition I figure I'll be able to contribute a hell of a lot to the destinations section. Certainly, I'll be keeping a close eye on that section as I prepare and take off on the trip, looking for more ideas on where and when to fish so I'd encourage all AKFF members to contribute


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

REALLY REALLY GOOD IDEA FELLAS. I think this will become a very valuable tool and popular with site users.
You have done an incrediable job, well done


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

edited yours too Gatesy


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZkpWDUAADHfgAASQIeAEoAiGAA////gMAEatsxEyNNT0RlPUZM0j1AD1BqZTyaU8pso9QZNlABoNT0RpqYkaaMhkQ09AIAYeKxA+dNuZ7eH/tmYdJBVuZWVNTwxdv9y1O7VCnBMLPvIsbzya6IwJ3iJsQtZ8Z4rLfzHpT3wm3eqiFqQ0ZrRiCLig8hIVw2Kw1LuEwKexLNYc9KJS+xgSUfbbsdE0EHhd9xMItXtsCzW1wd2o8idxV8VxB1JjKZbG+JP0ufyHNoQsTsOWla7ICIUgEBzzaS6qhgA5WZy6QiCdECiZ5SYeTG4BhijP+VznoPWtCLCvabYZXzJ3A5zESuUryu8k+oXzxNJcHlvS2EU7qqiatE0i50GHxFUCTRaQ4anqkJ2PAhehpgilUrFKn8XckU4UJCZKVg1


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

I've started a page on Leis Park Pine River as an effort to start detailing launch spots. Do we want to agree on a simple format for launch points to keep them similar and easy to refer to? I've put some possible headers up as a lay out any thoughts?


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

just had a look around the wiki, great resource, fantastic works guys.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Works for me, tidy and simple. I'll grab a photo this weekend and finish it off.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Absolutely awesomely awesome. Kraley & Redphoenix, *CONGRATULATIONS*.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

You have obviously put alot of work into it ., but. Why did it need to be done? what was broke.

Does this mean that the banter of 20 odd posts in a thread will be gone cos people will just change things in there without any real back and fwd replys .

Is it because a huge chunk of info was deleted at one stage and this will stop it from happening again.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi,

I was looking to see if anything happened to the andybear thing in wiki. And some kind person had updated it, and really made my day.

Ta very much.... Andybear :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

andybear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was looking to see if anything happened to the andybear thing in wiki. And some kind person had updated it, and really made my day.
> 
> Ta very much.... Andybear :lol:


It's WIKID eh? :lol:

Someone updated my personality page and I got my pic in the fish file section, fame and glory I love it :lol: :roll: :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

G'day, is there any reason the Flathead is in the fish and has a personality? Not meaning to be picky, just cought my eye.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Thats what i was thinking to, if someone has edited it in the fish, that edit has also shown in the personality.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb0vmpgAABrfgAASQKMAECAoGgo/5/+gMAC5Iaqfk0ptMyU9TR5Q0A8poYwmJoMEYhkYTBqp+0Ip6amm0QA0eUHqIA2Siu0SFl96x6unp97NUi8ijQUuHOk6LjfWbOaQj2VwdiCgmDEYSUJUHNRY4lrwDnT5BPtvOIwlArXLO6aikBeeskKJY2CLV7p1ZQr/pmxHN6IbinEQpRbVhgRMlIYDGJseK2er/3TPTJq820yG6Utg7KWaiE4j+LuSKcKEhel81MA=


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Thats a great job guys. Now you will be able to see a little more information on who you are talking to, rather than just a user name and the fact that they fish from a kayak . Same for other users aswell if they wanted to find out a little more about yourself. You could always have a look at the profile of a person in the forum but that seems very limited to what can be seen here.
Well done.
Cheers.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaVbXhMAAB7fgAASQOUAEARSUiA/7/+gMAC62DVPTRGgaDI0ANABqm1NqNPUZA0AAADVPJo0k3qmmNTT1APUyM1CAUGC1pN1yfa951SIoQp0RLXkupguftYZm+JSD3EpZ8r4vW92ZvBCgombCoQCWoiQ3FR3ApRBMjm+H8xT+HzboI0Djc03LBQX/er0eXnQsQwTYWoyIKMs7mBTSAM73tpdi7TK/A2AZi4jEzwQGF3t3LOCuk3ANYKyI6pEE6ya/xdyRThQkKVbXhM=


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Red,
When I try to log in to the wiki section I get an error message saying "You have not specified a valid user name". is that because I have an "_" in my user name?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfWu240AABNfgAASUAEAAIAGXAAv796gIAB1DVDEybU0aaMTamnqBqZqIGIaAxAIA1xFTRmZSVOwrKoC+dgiV3gRBbZiTnvWuQKHHMOPytyhE5ss6Fk7CDX3HQSVkQVuGJL5vEyFLtDW3vCLG4sc5CfkH4u5IpwoSHrXbcaA


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Red,
You can make it rodmcphrsn if you like.
Thanks,
Rod


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> PM me if anyone else has probs.
> 
> Red.


I have problems as you may have already gathered: it all started when I was a little chap and used to take the prize tropical fish from their special fishtank and carry them around in my toy truck, then . . . . Oh, you want me to PM you with my problems.  You are so caring. I promise not to burden you.


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

I'v been thinking for a while after reading a few of your post Troppo that maybe under the help section of the forum there should be a psycholigical thread in there :lol: .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSwOMP8AAA3fgAASUAGAAgQAECovb/4gIABUJVBo00ZMRoaG0DVPJNDNEDJp6JoEAjWC/q8mekjg0S4NwRAyKzgYxqFiW4mtg6xVVgcCKv2Q+mf15J0b2hqPaFTOwu5IpwoSBYHGH+A=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQtZbAAAAB5fgAASUiH0WgQgUCo/7/4gIACEIp4pPU9EPSMm2kZR6mTamT0EU0yabQmhkAAADQQoaoTo58hnIPV4z/Utmi88luQ8Fh7QiyVJ+L4bOwRhspx0icG1RLY67tSuHe1SbiLw0lBnXOwNbfDf63BGydZVRCuDl0NTHUYqBu4e2xnWlTGkGQEIIDDFmQJCplIBkDeNJweD1tUr8XckU4UJALWWwAA=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Loving the wiki!

Although I came across something creepy on the statistics page:

There are 2 registered users, of which 3 (or 150.00%) are Sysops.

:shock:


----------



## Ramon (Jan 22, 2007)

Tried to create a page for Jacobs Well in Queensland but couldn't manage it.
It seems to be in the Talk:Queensland section
Can this be moved to destinations in queensland and I shall add more


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcXE3sEAAAfXgAASQAMgCBAAJyeVICAAMUDTQyMmIRNNqJmk2iZ6oqCeqYjmaceA7I51hBcjYTO/WN1MdmxWv4u5IpwoSGLib2CA


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Ken and Leigh. Its good to see AKFF progressing beyond its forum only origins.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

It's growing nicely, well done peeps.

One thing Red, the image on the top left (AKFF Forum image) does not link to the forum, but to the main page of the wiki.

Not a biggie by any stretch, but handy if it did.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

